# List of maintenance fees



## Maeltne (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm new and looking to get into the Wyndham points system via resale.

As far as I can tell the home resort only determines 2 things
(1) Where you get advanced booking
(2) What you pay in maintenance fees

(if I'm missing anything here please enlighten me)

As I don't really plan to go to any one resort more than once in the next 10 years, the only one that really matters to me is the second.

As such is there a list of the maintenance fees for Wyndham resorts?  Ideally such a list would include this years maintenance fees, and a history of maintenance fees and special assessments.

Also for a newbie that is just looking at getting into things if you could comment on the following auctions it would be appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110603778504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
154k POINTS annual
CLOSING PRICE = FINAL BID + $98
MAINTENANCE = $780 or $5.06 per 1000 points

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250720502578&
ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
105k points annual
CLOSING PRICE = FINAL BID
MAINTENANCE = $906.48 or $8.63 per 1000


----------



## siesta (Nov 6, 2010)

Maeltne said:


> As far as I can tell the home resort only determines 2 things
> (1) Where you get advanced booking
> (2) What you pay in maintenance fees


you sir, are correct.  Therefore it is in your best interest to get a contract with low MF.  The rule of thumb is around $5 more or less per 1000 points is good.  A couple things to consider: New resorts and/or resorts still in sales mode will have MF subsidized to keep them low and attractive.  Eventually they will go up.  Also, when you see Florida resorts listed, that price is not including the property tax which is billed separately.  One nice thing about that is the prop. tax is tax deductible since it is listed in a separate item line.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 7, 2010)

*maintenance fee spreadsheet*



Maeltne said:


> As such is there a list of the maintenance fees for Wyndham resorts?  Ideally such a list would include this years maintenance fees, and a history of maintenance fees and special assessment.



You will find it here: http://forums.atozed.com/ucp.php?mode=login


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 7, 2010)

One other thing to remember is that with point packages that small the program fee becomes a much larger portion of the MF. Also if the original owner is selling it probably includes the Plus partners fee and also if it isn't set up on direct deposit could include an additional $7 per month. over on wyndhamowners (link in previous post) not only is the Maintenance fee spreadsheet over there but also a Maintenance fee calculator to determine what the MF should be for the contract you are looking at. Sometimes the MF listed is off and this spreadsheet should give you a good idea of what a contract should be.

Jason


----------

